# Look 565: Front end Shaking



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

i've had my 565 for almost a year now. Because of personal issues i didnt ride it from January to June. I dont remember this being a problem before but its been so long i dont remember. When I hit the front brake the front end shakes. Is this normal? I've had it looked at by a few shops in Austin but no one seems to find a problem. Before this frame i had a Leader and Trek but dont remember them doing that. Then again, i might not have been paying attention. Anyway.. Any suggestions? Is this normal? 

Carlos


----------



## HammerTime-TheOriginal (Mar 29, 2006)

It's neither normal nor good. Now I suppose it's a matter of degree - if your'e somehow supersensitive to miniscule shaking, but it sounds like something's not good. Is the headset "tight". Are the wheels true and with good brakes and brake pads? Have you crashed the bike or in any way subjected the fork to any trauma?


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

The bike has never been crashed. After I started riding again I had the bike looked over and wheels trued. Brakes where changed last year winter but i didnt ride from January-June. They should still be OK. I have lifed the frame and checked for a loose headset and its got no giggle. I had a few shops check it out and they tightened it. I checked it again the other day when i changed stem and it seemed tight.


----------



## LookDave (Sep 29, 2007)

Agreed, not normal, my 565 doesn't do anything like this, including when stopping from higher speeds. So, headset is tight, wheel's true, no damage you know of or suspect in fork or frame. Did it shake before brakes were changed? If no, maybe something with the front brake? Is the front brake bolt tightened properly into the fork? Front brake properly centered over wheel?

Good luck - hope you get to the bottom of this!


----------



## branzzz (Feb 20, 2007)

i had this minor shaking problem when i first built up the frame. tightened down the headset with the spacers and stem and its all gone.


----------



## Tomb2100 (Apr 21, 2006)

I know its a week old but if its hasn't been solved yet......

Its just got to be a loose headset - put some weight on the frame (lean on the saddle) apply both brakes hard and rock the bike back and forth and you should notice a tiny bit of movement in the front end. A good way of solving loose headsets is the USE Ring-go-star which can be adjusted easily to tighten a headset when out on rides.


----------



## ahumblecycler (Aug 15, 2007)

Please update situation.

Assuming not resolved, I had just had a similar experience with my Kuota. The front wobble was more pronounced on descents and it handled shaky in mild cross winds. I took it in to LBS who found my front wheel to be out of whack (it was new with 1500 miles plus I have really crappy roads). I rode it last night in high wind so made sure to get some cross wind and still crappy roads - went straight as an arrow. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*my guesses*

i had something similar on my Madone some time ago and two things were not 100% right:

1. loose headset, only slightly loose
2. handlebar not completely straight i.e. not 90 degrees with respect to front wheel pointing straight, again only 1-2 degrees out makes a difference, the faster you go the worse it gets

could be either or both 1 and 2, as in my case.


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

well, i had shop number 3 take a look at it. this time though i had them toss on my new shallow drop deda newtons. Its not shaking now. I didnt ask what was loose. It had to be something i was missing but cant imagine what. Oh well problem fixed.


----------



## LexTalionis (Feb 28, 2007)

hairline crack around carbon steer tube where it meets the fork blades near top of crown will cause this shake. trust me, I had the same issue and we found it the day before a world championship race in Italy and Kuota (out of Milan and fairly close to the race venue) hooked me up with a fork.


----------



## los318 (Aug 4, 2005)

dude, that statement scared me. I took the front end apart this morning. i looked more closely for a hairline but didnt find one. hopefully i didnt miss it


----------



## LexTalionis (Feb 28, 2007)

los318 said:


> dude, that statement scared me. I took the front end apart this morning. i looked more closely for a hairline but didnt find one. hopefully i didnt miss it



it was the real deal... It was on a Giant TCR 0 and when I talked to my local rep, it was the 3rd or 4th they had that had that happen. 

I even have a photo to prove it and the only way it was noticeable was while front end braking. so, it is worth mentioning here so people check. you have to look REAL close and wipe away grease to see it (it took us 2 times to actually notice it and it was an italian mechanic that finally saw it as it is just not something you expect to see) and you can see, it is nearly all the way around and very tiny - but enough that if it snapped..... game over


----------

